# How do Jacobins and tumblers get on



## Molee (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello, l have just joined your site and am overjoyed at finding you all. l have a 4 month old tumbler called Opal who lives with me and my Yorkshire terrier in my home. l have seen Jacobins and have fallen in love with them and was wondering how a baby one would get on with my tumbler. l have never had a bird before but my little Opal is such a great wee bird and flies around the house as he or she pleases. l have a large parrott cage that she stays in at night. Any advice would be more than welcome. l live in Northern lreland so our weather isnt great for too many outdoor flights. Thank you Lee.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Lee and welcome to Pigeon Talk. I am happy that you found this site. I personally do not have any tumblers or Jacobins but they are both beautiful birds. Many of our members will be better qualified to answer your question once they see your post.


----------



## Molee (Dec 27, 2006)

*To Victor*

Hello Victor, thankyou so much for your reply and taking the time to welcome me to the site. l look forward to meeting lots more pigeon people and learning from everyone. All the best Lee.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lee. Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

I think a Jacboin & Tumbler would get along, but not positive as I don't have either. 

Just a couple general suggestions. 
* If & when you decide to acquire another bird, h/s should be isolated from your present bird, to clear them of any health issues. Depending on where you acquire another bird from, isolation should be around 2-6 weeks.
* Sometimes an established bird is not very keen on welcoming a new bird into their territory. This is not always the case, but can happened. 

If you do get a Jacobin & things work out, you might want to think about placing both birds in a *new* home, rather than placing the new bird in your present birds 'established' home. 

As Victor has stated, others will be along to offer their suggestions as well.

BTW: I'm going to move your thread to the 'pet' forum.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lee, just want to say hi and to welcome you to the best forum on the internet! 

We deal mainly with rescues so I don't know the answer to your question. I will say we have a mixture of pigeons of several varieties in our aviary and they all get along well. We do have a lot of people who will be along later to answer your question.

Also, we have a wonderful member, "Alvin", who lives in Dublin. Check out his stories in our "story" forum. We all love Alvin.


----------



## Molee (Dec 27, 2006)

*Maggie and Cindy*

Hello Maggie and Cindy, thankyou for your replies. The one problem l can see is that l live in a one bedroom flat or apartment and my wee bird just flies where it likes. l hadnt thought about having to keep them serperated. Plus l was hoping to introduce the new baby while it is still a baby, l thought that perhaps mine, Opal, would make it more welcome. Maybe think it was its own baby. ls there any way around this. All the best Lee.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Molee said:


> Hello, l have just joined your site and am overjoyed at finding you all. l have a 4 month old tumbler called Opal who lives with me and my Yorkshire terrier in my home. l have seen Jacobins and have fallen in love with them and was wondering how a baby one would get on with my tumbler. l have never had a bird before but my little Opal is such a great wee bird and flies around the house as he or she pleases. l have a large parrott cage that she stays in at night. Any advice would be more than welcome. l live in Northern lreland so our weather isnt great for too many outdoor flights. Thank you Lee.


Hi Lee,

Welcome to our forum. If Opal is only 4 months, she/he is not mature yet. Do have any idea what gender Opal is? She may indeed be a hen, if she is easy going and not too verbal. Males tend to be teritorial protective and at times overbearing, but can be loving too. If you don't want any babies and just want a friend, I would get another hen. They usually get along well.

If you want them to have babies, make sure to get a male bird that is mature enough so you know it is a male, and isolate for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Molee (Dec 27, 2006)

*To Treesa*

Hello Treesa, thankyou for your welcome. l thought Opal was a hen until the past few weeks as she or he is always making lots of noises and marches up and down around my boyfriend and wont let me stroke her anymore but allows him to stroke her all the time. She insists on coming everywhere with me on my shoulder and l cant leave the room without her but she dosent like me to handle her anymore like when she was younger. l dont really want to have any chicks as l am limited to a small flat but just wanted company for Opal. All the best Lee.


----------

